# Ice Conditions on Lake Audabon as of 11-20-05 (UPDATE 12-8)



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Was out goose hunting near audabon on sunday, my rough guesstimates on ice are as follows.

North Lake on Audabon - about 50% ice covered

Main Lake Audabon - 20-30% Mostly back bays, some of the main lake had ice till the wind came up.

Lake Sakakawea - Minimal if any.

Cant wait to hit the ice for some good fishing. :splat:


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

hey guys, just going out fishing on audubon by the acces point in the refuge ..ill get back on here tomorrow or sometime soon to give the full ice report and how they're biting.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Eric, where do you live in coleharbor, Im 19 years old and from garrison, going to college in bis. I know a few evensons that go to school in Garrison.

Came across the highway 83 ebankment on friday and noticed that ALL of audabon is iced over, stopped in at the totten trail ramp, close to shore measured at least 3" of good clear ice. Shant be too much longer and the permanent will be out. Only single digits for most of this week the way it sounds.

:beer:


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

well i went out last night..my cuz missed one and i caught a 3.5 pounder. we were at 11 feet. next time im going deeper. and bauer. im 17 i go to school in turtle lake. i have a sister you probably know, megan? i know a josh bauer from garrison.. and i live right east of the embankment by the snake creek cabin site 4 miles and 3 south.. good luck fishing guys.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

ah k, I know who you are then, im really good friends with Megan's b/f Scott Affeldt.

Im not related to josh, but I know who he is.

Im lookin at goin out next weekend granting I can get my auger started. Thanks for the report :beer:


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

well i went out tonite w/ a classmate of mine from Turtle Lake and we got there kinda late after school about 530 we were all set up and fishing. We landed 3 walleyes one was a 5 pounder and the other 2 were average about a pound or more. missed two. got to use his vexilar. very neat if youve never been around one. well ill get back to you guys on reports i think im going out wensday. evenson


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

*UPDATE 12-8 *

Ice thicknesses now showing mixed results between 4 and 10"

Some people are drivin on the ice near 9mile corner (or 3mile corner) east of Garrison.

Can anybody narrow that down more? Im looking at going out this weekend


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm heading out Saturday morning to Audobon, first time out for the year. I'm thinkng N or E side but I hear it's been good by the refuge. Might be flying solo at this point so if anyone's going to be out drop me a pm.


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

moved the permanent house out tonite - 12 inches in 18 feet by the access point in the refuge. caught 6 eyes and 2 perch tointe..


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Lots of water on the ice at Audubon Saturday. :shake: I took my permanent off last night to be safe. If you have not checked on yours, you may want to take a look at it this afternoon. I had 6 inches of water around mine when we arrived yesterday (Saturday) at 12:30 PM. It doesn't take long for the high winds and heat to melt 13 inches of ice. Stizo


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Where were you at Stizo,
Saw several areas with lots of water on the ice. With that and the high winds and working on my auger late into last night, Im not going out today. Ill give it till late this next week to freeze back up. Am looking at moving my permanent out late this week or next weekend at totten trail.


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

took the house off the ice saturday morning. to risky w/ all that water on top the ice. gunna take it back out on wensday or thursday.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I have not been out there since Thursday evening. I am stressing about the ice. I am going to have to drive down here today just to check on my ice house. I don't dare drive out there with my heavy F250 deisel after this many days of warm weather. All it would take is one spot where the ice has been weakened, and kerplunk! I will be driving my 4 wheeler out to check on my icehouse and possibly moving it if it looks like the ice has changed significantly. Anybody been fishing it Christmas Day? Stizo


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i'm also very interested in the ice... i may make it out today, if not, tomorrow. i would guess it is still ok but who knows. let us know what you find. thanks


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I drove down to check the ice and it is just fine. It has even grown two inches in my area. Loads of people out there on Monday. Most everyone was driving on. Stizo


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

thanks for the report stizo


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Stizo, Where do you have your house?

Ive got mine about 150-200 yards south-south east of the totten trail ramp. Moved it yesterday, It doesnt look like ice conditions have deteriorated with the warm weather, but they sure as hell havent improved haha. The holes people drilled sun and mon. were still open yesterday.

I moved from 16 feet to 21, shall see if I can get into a bite this time, its been a dissappointing year so far. 2 perch is all.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well be out all day tomorrow afternoon and evening. We'll probably move around a bit on the NE side. Look for black/blue trucks and the Frabill TriPlex's if you want to stop by. I'm sure Madison will have a couple beers for visitors. 8)


----------

